

Will.i.am on National Civic Day of Hacking - jjacobson
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jvJn0hfNKs&feature=youtu.be

======
jjacobson
I'm not even sure if Will.I.Am knows what a hackathon is, but this is awesome.

